# you make the call, bees prefer neonics



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/bees-...ddicted-nicotine-scientists/story?id=57498042


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, who would have thought that nicotine was addictive. 

Did they publish quantities used; especially relative to proper product usage?


----------

